

Series AA Equity Financing Documents  - wave
http://www.ycombinator.com/seriesaa.html

======
Eliezer
.doc?

~~~
tptacek
Remains the international standard for legal/biz docs, particularly docs that
need to be redlined.

------
babul
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=275328>

------
auston
Hey man, where'd they go? Anyone got a copy they want to share?

~~~
steveplace
I had to doublecheck the comments to see if it was up previously. After seeing
the article on the 404 test, I get very suspicious.

------
jlogic77
Patiently waiting to have a copy

